# DON'T FORGET!



## tel (Sep 18, 2008)

Today (Fri 19/9/08) is;

*INTERNATIONAL TALK LIKE A PIRATE DAY*

So AVAST,YER SWABS.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 18, 2008)

Who could forget that Tel? 

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 18, 2008)

Strewth Tel, that is enough to scare the cat.

You'll be telling us you come from convict stock next.

Bogs


----------



## John S (Sep 18, 2008)

Last time I went to OZ the guy on immigration said
"Do you have a police record ?"

I replied "Sorry I didn't think you still needed one "

 8)

.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 18, 2008)

It's like the twilight zone. Cause it is still 9/18 here! Tel is talking to us from the future! :big: :big:

Anyway... Arrrr flibertygibbets.

Eric


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

Well "Shiver Mi' Timbers" ........... What a sight to wake up to  .............. mi' arties ;D

CC


----------



## Circlip (Sep 19, 2008)

Good on yer cobber, have a good day :bow:


----------



## old-biker-uk (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm ready.....





'Them as dies 'll be the lucky ones'

(sorry if you've seen this before but I've been too busy rapin' & pillagin' to have another pic taken).
Mark


----------



## shred (Sep 19, 2008)

Pirate Keyboard:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> Pirate Keyboard:



 : ;D :


----------



## mklotz (Sep 19, 2008)

Know what it costs a pirate to have his ears pierced?

Buccaneer.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Sep 19, 2008)

:big: Nice one Marv


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

old-biker-uk  said:
			
		

> :big: Nice one Marv


aye aye skipper


----------



## Loose nut (Sep 19, 2008)

Ye will walk the plank for that one Marv, arrh!!!


----------



## steamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Shred.....you are truly gifted... :bow:


----------



## tel (Sep 20, 2008)

Only 364 days til INTERNATIONAL TALK LIKE A PIRATE DAY

Arrrrr


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Sep 22, 2008)

Forget it!
I already have, wish I could remember. 

Had crews of 8 cruising boats here Fri night
firkin O' proof rum, blazin fire an all the trimmins
spent the weekend in bed.
 :big:


----------

